# Dressage Ring Size



## michele80906 (Sep 15, 2011)

Hey guys...new to the CDE driving scene and a couple of us are wondering what the size of a typical dressage ring is for the minis? Thank you in advance. Michele


----------



## targetsmom (Sep 15, 2011)

I am not sure what the exact size is for minis - I think it is 1/3 the size of the standard size ring for driven dressage. But most of the shows we go to in the Northeast use the SAME size ring for everyone, so it is best to ask. Our driving club does use a smaller ring that is the same LENGTH as the WIDTH of the normal size ring. They set it up so that the minis go first and then they remove the poles that are used to block off that end and use the full ring for everyone else.


----------



## Al B (Sep 15, 2011)

Originally it started out at 20m x 40m. This is probably because it's easy to change a 40m x 80m arena to this size by just moving and end down. However, as more VSE's compete and move up in the levels, 30m x 60m has become more popular. It gives the VSE the best size to really move. Of course when you get up to Intermediate some tests use 20m x 50m or 30m x 75m which corresponds to the 40m x 100m for ponies and horses.

However, if the organizer chooses you just compete in the 40m x 80m arena.

Clear?


----------



## michele80906 (Sep 15, 2011)

Clear as mud....lolol. Ok...so nothing standard at this point...but it sure gives us a starting point. Thank you very much! Michele



Al B said:


> Originally it started out at 20m x 40m. This is probably because it's easy to change a 40m x 80m arena to this size by just moving and end down. However, as more VSE's compete and move up in the levels, 30m x 60m has become more popular. It gives the VSE the best size to really move. Of course when you get up to Intermediate some tests use 20m x 50m or 30m x 75m which corresponds to the 40m x 100m for ponies and horses.
> 
> However, if the organizer chooses you just compete in the 40m x 80m arena.
> 
> Clear?


----------



## Jetiki (Sep 15, 2011)

most competitions in the southeast use the 40x80 I can't speak of the rest of the country. This has been my experience it is complicated and time consuming to adjust the size for each division.

karen


----------



## RhineStone (Sep 16, 2011)

Same in the midwest.


----------



## michele80906 (Sep 16, 2011)

Thank you everyone for responding. I know my buddy and I will more and more questions! Michele


----------

